# RS Day, Pembrey, Monday



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone going to the RS day monday? Im only a member of a few forums, and none of them are having a stand. I would like to get down there on a stand but dont know anyone thats going?!


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

What car you got?


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm there on the stand with 'The Timster'

_Bring it on_ :thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

FRP - Ford Racing puma. 

Would be great if you could get me on stand or/and maybe some track time.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Would liked to have gone to this but RS is out of MOT


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Clb Ltd said:


> Would liked to have gone to this but RS is out of MOT


 gutter fella


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

cosmo said:


> gutter fella


just a bit.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

ChrisD said:


> FRP - Ford Racing puma.
> 
> Would be great if you could get me on stand or/and maybe some track time.


If you dont call me I cant get you in :wall:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

I did make it in the end. Thanks for trying to get me in cosmo, but it was to late when i seen your message. 

I was parked next to the MK1 escort that was for sale, I was the only FRP there. 

Timster, does your nuber plate end with 'EVO'?


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

ChrisD said:


> I did make it in the end. Thanks for trying to get me in cosmo, but it was to late when i seen your message.
> 
> I was parked next to the MK1 escort that was for sale, I was the only FRP there.
> 
> *Timster, does your nuber plate end with 'EVO'?*


No :thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

is that no a yes or a no? lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

did you have fun boys?????


any pics


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

ChrisD said:


> is that no a yes or a no? lol


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

some pics from today


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

love the old stuff


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

took close to 100 pics , track stuff and that , got a face like a baboons ar5e,we had the heating on two days ago , think we have had a week of real inconsistent weather


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> took close to 100 pics , track stuff and that , got a face like a baboons ar5e,we had the heating on two days ago , think we have had a week of real inconsistent weather


Best pics of the day I've seen so far on the web Pete :thumb:

You were pulling our leg about needing a lesson on the camera I recon :lol:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

ChrisD said:


> I did make it in the end. Thanks for trying to get me in cosmo, *but it was to late when i seen your message*.


No it was'nt, you you did'nt get back to me after my post on Sunday 



ChrisD said:


> I was parked next to the MK1 escort that was for sale, *I was the only FRP there*.


We were parked there too, but missed your car fella.

Unusual to have just one of them at a show though as there is a fleet of them as a rule


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cosmo said:


> Best pics of the day I've seen so far on the web Pete :thumb:
> 
> You were pulling our leg about needing a lesson on the camera I recon :lol:


lol paul mate , i asked your club photographer about the best settings , he said stick it on auto and press the button lol.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

few more 
















































no idea who these guys are , thanks for inviting me to the day really enjoyed the cars and the company


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like a great day. That red RS turbo is absolutely superb.


----------



## marcj (Jun 3, 2008)

some nice pics there fella,i do use some different settings but more often or not i use auto :thumb:


----------

